# Resolution to bloodwork dilemma



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I wanted to post this, just in case the info is worth anything to others. Heidi is almost 13 and has HD pretty bad. I am afraid she won't be with us too much longer, which is the reason I was questioning whether she really needed bloodwork before regular Rimadyl. I spoke with my vet this morning and told him my concerns and questions. He said that the kidney/liver damage that could occur could feasibly cause problems in maybe 3 months, not so very long term. Since I don't want Heidi to be sick, I did agree to the bloodwork to check.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Did you ask abotu switching her to a safer alternative like Previcoxx?


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Not yet, but I will if we find that the Rimadyl is doing any damage. I do need to be careful financially, but am keeping the Previcoxx in mind. Thanks.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

While Apache was on carprofen I was giving him 2,000 mg of milkthistle a day. He was on it no less than 2 years. I stopped the Carpropen and now I'm giving him turmeric because I take it myself and have noticed reduced swelling and no pain in my knuckles.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Kiya, I will keep this in mind if the Rimdayl must be stopped. Thanks.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Heidi had her bloodwork and it was found that she was fine to take the Rimadyl. By then, she had been on it for 3 weeks, no side effects. The day after her blood test, she got terrible diarrhea. I immediately called and the vet said to take her off it for a couple days and then gradually try to get her back on it. At this time, she is back up to half the dose that I was giving her (25 mg., given twice a day at this time). So far, so good. 

On an alternate subject, my daughter has been here from Minneapolis for four days, so the dogs had lots of attention, but none of my fretting, including Heidi. She has appeared A LOT BETTER. What does that tell me I wonder LOl?


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Bridget said:


> Heidi had her bloodwork and it was found that she was fine to take the Rimadyl. By then, she had been on it for 3 weeks, no side effects. The day after her blood test, she got terrible diarrhea. I immediately called and the vet said to take her off it for a couple days and then gradually try to get her back on it. At this time, she is back up to half the dose that I was giving her (25 mg., given twice a day at this time). So far, so good.
> 
> On an alternate subject, my daughter has been here from Minneapolis for four days, so the dogs had lots of attention, but none of my fretting, including Heidi. She has appeared A LOT BETTER. What does that tell me I wonder LOl?


 

Excitement and adrenalin over ride pain....


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I think having someone at the house means more fun and hugs. Good for both of you. Glad she is doing so well.


----------

